# vote here for the bbbnet top 25 for december 1st



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

i'm gonna wait until later in the day to see how some more games unfold, but here is the thread if anyone wants to begin voting for this week's site top 25.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Should be an interesting poll - should be some movement.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

1. Kansas
2. Uconn
3. Florida
4. MSU
5. Zona
6. Georgia Tech
7. Kentucky
8. Texas
9. Illinois
10. UNC
11. Syracuse
12. Duke
13. Mizzou
14. Oklahoma
15. St. Joes
16. Wake Forest
17. Wisconsin
18. Louisville
19. Stanford
20. Cinci

Pitt
Notre Dame
Marquette
Maryland
Georgia





I'll be editing mine after louisville and Mizzou finally play, but you cant be top 25 if you havent played, its not a pre-season poll. Go KU.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Top 10 for now.....

1. Kansas
2. Duke
3. UCONN
4. Texas
5. Florida
6. Arizona
7. North Carolina
8. Kentucky
9. Michigan State
10. Georgia Tech


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

1. Kansas 
2. Uconn 
3. Florida 
4. Kentucky 
5. Missouri
6. Arizona
7. Illinois 
8. Texas 
9. Georgia Tech 
10. North Carolina 
11. Oklahoma
12. Wisconsin
13. Syracuse
14. St Josephs
15. Michigan
16. Wake Forest
17. Purdue
18. Gonzaga
19. Michigan State 
20. Notre Dame
21. Stanford
22. Iowa
23. Maryland
24. N.C. State
25. Southern Illinois


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

1. Duke
2. Kansas
3. Florida
4. UCONN
5. Texas
6. North Carolina
7. Missouri
8. Arizona
9. Michigan State
10. Kentucky
11. St. Joseph's
12. Illinois
13. Oklahoma
14. Syracuse
15. Gonzaga
16. Georgia Tech
17. Louisville
18. Cincinatti
19. Oklahoma State
20. Wisconsin


You only count the top 20, right?


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

...


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

^^ Ignore last post... Mississippi State did drop in my poll, because the 3 above teams are playin GREAT!!


*EDITED*

1. Florida
2. Kansas
3. Duke
4. Mississippi State
5. North Carolina
6. Michigan State
7. Kentucky
8. UCONN
9. Arizona
10. Texas
11. Georgia Tech
12. Missouri
13. St. Joe's
14. Wake Forest
15. Syracuse
16. Oklahoma
17. Gonzaga
18. Stanford
19. Notre Dame
20. Michigan
21. Wisconsin
22. Iowa
23. NC State
24. Auburn
25. LSU


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

1. Kansas
2. Florida
3. UConn
4. Duke
5. Zona
6. Kentucky
7. North Carolina
8. Michigan State
9. Texas
10. Missouri
11. St. Joseph's
12. Georgia Tech
13. Cincinatti
14. Syracuse
15. Wisconsin
16. Gonzaga
17. Illinois
18. Louisville
19. Pittsburgh
20. Notre Dame
21. Wake Forest
22. Oklahoma
23. Nevada
24. Miss. St.
25. Oklahoma St.

EDIT: A little too much of mine was recycled from my last


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I would assume that you two havent saw Illinois play? :shy:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

How can you put GT in the top 25?????


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JarvisHayes24</b>!
> How can you put GT in the top 25?????


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JarvisHayes24</b>!
> How can you put GT in the top 25?????


Are you kidding?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Typo!!! Meant TT

As you can see, the 'T' is right above the 'G'. Big deal, they were #25. And I see someone had them #17!?! WTF:upset:


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JarvisHayes24</b>!
> Typo!!! Meant TT
> 
> As you can see, the 'T' is right above the 'G'. Big deal, they were #25. And I see someone had them #17!?! WTF:upset:


Good, so you aren't a raging moron.

At least not on this subject


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

everyone,

please number your rankings. 

ie:

1. so and so
2. so and so

...and so on. 



it just makes it MUCH easier for me to talley. thanks.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

1. Kansas
2. Kentucky
3. Florida
4. St. Joseph's
5. UConn
6. Missouri
7. Duke
8. Michigan St.
9. Arizona
10. Gonzaga
11. LSU
12. Wake Forest
13. Illinois
14. Dayton
15. Oklahoma
16. North Carolina
17. Stanford
18. Mississippi St.
19. Arizona St.
20. Georgia Tech

21. Cincinatti
22. Pittsburgh
23. Maryland
24. Auburn
25. Texas


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

How can people be voting for the top 25 when saturday's games aren't even over yet?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> How can people be voting for the top 25 when saturday's games aren't even over yet?


:whoknows:


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> How can people be voting for the top 25 when saturday's games aren't even over yet?


because i'm not sure if i'll have time to do it later. if purdue beats duke, i'll do some rearranging.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

After watching Duke play horrible for 4 straight games culminating with a 10 point loss to Purdue, I can say with confidence that this team isn't a top 10 team. I just needed validation for dropping them down and now I have it. 

My Top 20:
1. Kansas (they deserve it)
2. Florida 
3. Texas
4. Connecticut
5. North Carolina
6. Kentucky
7. Wake Forest
8. Georgia Tech (why is Arizona better than them? It's like they have the same talent)
9. Arizona
10. Missouri
11. Saint Joseph's
12. Auburn
13. Illinois
14. Wisconsin
15. Dayton
16. Cincinnati
17. Gonzaga
18. NC State
19. Pittsburgh
20. Purdue
----------------------------------------------------------
21. Duke
22. Michigan State
23. Vanderbilt
24. Syracuse
25. Creighton


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The First 2 are Easy, after that it is a little difficult

1. Florida
2. Kansas
3. Missouri (not so sure about this one after today, but I started them out at five, so I will them high, FOR NOW)
4. UConn
5. Georgia Tech
6. Texas
7. Arizona
8. Illinois
9. UNC
10. St. Joes
11. Kentucky
12. Wake
13. Michigan St.
14. Duke
15. Wisconsin
16. Pitt
17. Purdue
18. Cincinati
19. Michigan 
20. Stanford
21. Dayton
22. Notre Dame
23. Miss St.
24. NC St
25. Boston College


I have removed Syracuse after an embarrasing victory over Rhode Island.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

1. Kansas
2. Florida
3. UConn 
4. Kentucky
5. Georgia Tech (after beating UConn and Texas Tech, they deserve to be this high)
6. North Carolina
7. Illinois
8. Texas
9. Missouri
10. Arizona (lost, but still played a solid game against Florida)
11. Wake Forest
12. Purdue
13. Wisconsin
14. Auburn
15. Michigan State (is not a top 10 team until they convince me otherwise; I overrated them greatly)
16. Gonzaga
17. Cincinatti
18. Pittsburgh
19. Dayton
20. Duke
21. Notre Dame
22. Michigan
23. Mississippi State (tough win at WKU puts them in my top 25)
24. North Carolina State
25. Oklahoma


----------



## Lottery Pick (Nov 30, 2003)

1. Kansas
2. Florida
3. Connecticut
4. Texas 
5. Missouri 
6. Georgia Tech
7. Arizona
8. North Carolina
9. Kentucky 
10. St. Joseph's
11. Michigan State
12. Illinois
13. Oklahoma
14. Purdue
15. Wake Forest
16. Pittsburgh
17. Cincinatti
18. Wisconsin
19. Stanford
20. Duke
21. Gonzaga
22. Marquette
23. Syracuse
24. Maryland
25. Iowa


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

okay, here is my revised top 25, well, actually more than top 25, after last night's upset of purdue over duke. still, only the top 20 will be counted, but i listed a few others as well.

1. kansas
2. florida
3. georgia tech
4. connecticut
5. arizona
6. michigan state
7. wake forest
8. kentucky
9. texas
10. duke
11. cincinnati
12. saint joseph's
13. purdue
14. missouri
15. gonzaga
16. illinois
17. north carolina
18. dayton
19. stanford
20. wisconsin


honorable mentions:

21. oklahoma
22. texas tech
23. syracuse
24. iowa
25. pittsburgh
26. auburn
27. marquette
28. mississippi state
29. southern illinois
30. notre dame


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Top 10 revised..........

1. Kansas
2. Florida
3. UCONN
4. Texas
5. Kentucky
6. North Carolna
7. Arizona
8. Georgia Tech
9. Michigan State
10. Wake Forest
11. Illinois
12. Cincinnati 
13. St. Joe's
14. Missouri
15. Purdue
16. Wisconsin
17. Duke
18. Pittsburgh
19. Gonzaga
20. Auburn
21. Iowa
22. NC State
23. Oklahoma
24. Syracuse
25. Mississippi St.

EDIT: Syracuse drops to #24 after 4-point win at home to Rhode Island and getting severely outrebounded. (Warrick can hit his FTs though).


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Subject to change based on the results of tonight's games. 

1.	Kansas
2.	UConn
3.	Missouri
4.	Illinois
5.	Michigan State
6.	Arizona
7.	Florida
8.	Cincinnati
9.	Pittsburgh
10.	Texas
11.	Kentucky
12.	Duke
13.	North Carolina 
14.	Gonzaga
15.	Georgia Tech
16.	Wake Forest 
17.	Saint Joseph’s 
18.	Michigan
19.	Purdue
20.	Stanford
21.	Wisconsin
22.	Dayton
23.	Texas Tech
24.	Auburn
25.	Marquette


----------



## Tigerfan_2002 (Nov 29, 2003)

1. Kansas (2-0)
2. Florida (2-0)
3. Missouri (1-0)
4. Kentucky (2-0)
5. Michigan ST. (3-1)
6. North Carolina (3-0)
7. Texas (3-0)
8. Arizona (1-1)
9. Illinois (3-0)
10. Georgia Tech (5-0)
11. U-Conn (4-1)
12. Duke (3-1)
13. Oklahoma (3-0)
14. Wake Forest (3-0)
15. St. Josephs (3-0)
16. Wisconsin (3-0)
17. Stanford (3-0)
18. Cincinnati (3-0)
19. Gonzaga (3-1)
20. Syracuse (1-1)
21. Notre Dame (2-0)
22. Pittsburg (4-0)
23. Marquette (4-0)
24. Maryland (3-0)
25. Purdue (4-0)


----------



## Rainmaker203 (Nov 28, 2003)

Top 25:

1.	Kansas
2.	Florida
3.	Missouri
4.	Kentucky
5.	Texas
6.	UConn
7.	Arizona
8.	Illinois
9.	Michigan St
10.	Georgia Tech
11.	UNC
12.	Oklahoma
13.	St. Joe’s
14.	Wisconsin
15.	Gonzaga
16.	Cincinnati
17.	Purdue
18.	Duke
19.	Stanford
20.	Wake Forest
21.	Marquette
22.	Pittsburgh
23.	Syracuse
24.	Dayton
25.	Maryland


----------



## MattFlair (May 12, 2003)

1.) Kansas
2.) Michigan State
3.) Florida
4.) Missouri
5.) Connecticut
6.) Arizona
7.) Duke
8.) Illinois
9.) Saint Joesph's
10.) Oklahoma
11.) Kentucky
12.) Syracuse
13.) North Carolina
14.) Texas
15.) Cincinnati
16.) Wake Forest
17.) Marquette
18.) Notre Dame
19.) Stanford
20.) Pittsburgh
21.) Maryland
22.) Louisville
23.) Xavier
24.) Purdue
25.) Illinois-Chicago


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Oops.*

1. Kansas
2. UNC
3. Florida
4. UConn
5. Missouri
6. Kentucky
7. Texas
8. Duke
9. Arizona
10. St. Joe's
11. Michigan St.
12. Illinois
13. Oklahoma
14. Gonzaga
15. Georgia Tech
16. Syracuse
17. Gonzaga
18. Wake Forest
19. Cincinnatti
20. Stanford
21. Notre Dame
22. Marquette
23. Purdue
24. Pittsburgh
25. Maryland

Honerable Mentions:
Ball State
Creighton
UNC St.
Oklahoma St.
Manhattan


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

thanks to everyone that voted. the final results are now up thanks to briancook34.


----------

